# New fish to my 4 already



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Edcal for the caribe and the new light strips:


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

niiiice lookin tank and nice lookin fish, looks alot better with your new lights too


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

So nice...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

SWEET LOOKING TANK & REDS


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone....thats 5 Caribe and 1 Red now.







i'll get more pics later. I'm going to go see "The Smith's".


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I must say Killerbees tank looks incredible in person. was a pleasure meeting killerbee and his GF and thx for showing me that cool LFS. The new lights and caribe are a great improvement to an already sweet tank. I'll send the extra ballast sometime next week k bro.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam your tank is amazing


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

your tank looks great with the new light. 6 p's and peacemaker in the 113 should be greeat for life!


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

yo Killer, its time you update your sig now


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Setup


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

edcal said:


> I must say Killerbees tank looks incredible in person. was a pleasure meeting killerbee and his GF and thx for showing me that cool LFS. The new lights and caribe are a great improvement to an already sweet tank. I'll send the extra ballast sometime next week k bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to meet yo Edcal and also a pleasure to show you the LFS. There is alot more here too....so if u ever down in this part let me know i'll show u around







I am very happy with the outcome of the tank, lights and all my 6 pygos
















Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great looking tank !!!!!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks... more pics for u guys








































































The redbelly had already gotten in a fight with one of my caribe and thats why he has a hole on its side







but its getting better already and they are doing great together :nod: One of the caribe had the lip and a hole on its side of the head already when i got from Edcal...but thats healing quick as well.









On the downside peacemaker has a hole in its body now. So i going to give him to my friend to put in my previous 60 gallon







At least i know he will make it there, and not have to be constantly worrying about him with 6







's


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

lookin good man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
That second pic, I like there Colors.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice tank, ur p's look sweet


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ thanks







have you seen my new pics: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=87537


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice natural looking setup!!!!!!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice tank it looks very natural!!!!


----------

